# Taylors ridge???



## olroy (May 1, 2006)

Anyone know the area called Taylors ridge in or around Summerville GA?
I think its national forest land not a WMA.
Looking to small game hunt it this coming fall.
Thank you for any info.


----------



## Trizey (May 1, 2006)

Taylors ridge runs down hwy. 151(Alabama hwy.) from Ringgold to Summerville.  

I know a little about the part in Catoosa and Walker counties, but not much about Floyd.


----------



## Minner (May 1, 2006)

It's national forest land and there's plenty of places to small game hunt in there. There's a pretty fair population of fox squirrels and tons of grey squirrels back in there. And it gets very little traffic outside of deer season.


----------



## Trizey (May 1, 2006)

Minner-  Olroy is looking for some flat places to hunt.  Do you know of any?  Everything that I know about is hilly.


----------



## ramsey (May 1, 2006)

He could hunt Pigeon Mnt. Lot of flat ground on top. Not far from Taylor's Ridge.


----------



## xhunterx (May 4, 2006)

theres some pretty flat national forest land near subligna, below villanow, lots of squirrels, hunted very little after deer season


----------



## john wilson (May 19, 2006)

olroy, i live close to summerville and have hunted this  area alot over the years. You will need a topo map from the forestry department, then just ride the roads around the base and look for a scope of woods thats attractive to you. the east side is better and not as populated.
               "GOOD LUCK"


----------

